# John Doe Animated Prop $69 shipped @ amazon



## spinachetr (Nov 12, 2009)

I think this is a good price for the John Doe Animated prop. $52 with $17 s/h, so $69 shipped (no taxes) from a third party seller on Amazon. Don't know how long it will be this price, but it's the cheapest I've found shipped. http://www.amazon.com/John-Animated-Indoor-Outdoor-Prop/dp/B008S9IGA6?SubscriptionId=AKIAJ7T5BOVUVRD2EFYQ&tag=camelproducts-20&linkCode=xm2&camp=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B008S9IGA6


----------

